# The Roulette RTA from Across



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

My Roulette RTA just arrived. Let's see if it lives up to the hype!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


>



Absolutely love the colour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Mark's review is spot on and he highlights the pros and cons perfectly! The fact that they don't supply tools to use with it is a con and luckily I have all the hex screwdrivers known to man so I was ok. I have also not seen such small o-rings (and screws) in my life! I replaced the airflow disk thingy with the DL version and I get a reasonable restricted DL vape with the airflow wide open.

The biggest con for me is the stupid driptip! I have eight million tips and only managed to find two that fitted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark's review is spot on and he highlights the pros and cons perfectly! The fact that they don't supply tools to use with it is a con and luckily I have all the hex screwdrivers known to man so I was ok. I have also not seen such small o-rings (and screws) in my life! I replaced the airflow disk thingy with the DL version and I get a reasonable restricted DL vape with the airflow wide open.
> 
> The biggest con for me is the stupid driptip! I have eight million tips and only managed to find two that fitted.
> View attachment 197555
> ...


@Rob Fisher nearly has enough drip tips to open a vapers' Scratch Patch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark's review is spot on and he highlights the pros and cons perfectly! The fact that they don't supply tools to use with it is a con and luckily I have all the hex screwdrivers known to man so I was ok. I have also not seen such small o-rings (and screws) in my life! I replaced the airflow disk thingy with the DL version and I get a reasonable restricted DL vape with the airflow wide open.
> 
> The biggest con for me is the stupid driptip! I have eight million tips and only managed to find two that fitted.
> View attachment 197555
> ...



Looks the part that is for sure . But the drip tip thing is frustrating, the world goes one way and yet some others go in opposite directions. 

PS: Maybe time to sell off some tips again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/20)

Wanted to say "dibs" for if/when you are going to get rid of it, because i don't mind a finicky RTA, but just checked the price tag

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

